# Game #24: Orlando Magic (17-5) @ Phoenix Suns (13-10) - 12/12



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

[Welcome Tribute Video to a potential debuting Jason Richardson]
*When: Friday, 9PM/7PM/6PM
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, Arizona
TV: LOCAL OR ILLEGAL METHOD*












*Phoenix Suns (13-10) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson








[SF] Matt Barnes








[PF] Amare Stoudemire







[C] Robin Lopez 

















Orlando Magic (17-5) 

Starters: 








[PG] Jameer Nelson







[SG] Keith Bogans 








[SF] Hedo Turkoglu








[PF] Rashard Lewis







[C] Dwight Howard *


*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OH ****!*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Holy ****, Magic are 17-5!? .....geez I hate the East.

And our starting five looks kind of scary with Richardson....I'm excited to see how this comes together.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is Shaq playing for sure? I thought they said he might miss two games. Anyway, that looks like a ridiculous starting five for sure - should be interesting to see how they mesh.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm not sure about Shaq, I just put him in there anyway. But I did hear if Bobcats complete their physicals, Richardson will play tonight.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, was sad Shaq is out for the next two games for his grandmas funeral. Lopez will be starting. Would be cool if J-Rich could play, and I am thinking with Shaq out that Dudley should get some minutes too. But I still think I like Amundson over him. Go Amundson!!!

I read too that the guys are gonna be doing their physicals in the morning and if they pass then they will be cleared to play. Should be fun to watch.

by the way...let sean do the next game thread please, that little ***** owes us a good one


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

If Amare is guarding Howard, he's going to have 40+ points tonight. 

Nash better bring his A+ game tonight.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> If Amare is guarding Howard, he's going to have 40+ points tonight.
> 
> Nash better bring his A+ game tonight.



If Rashard Lewis is guarding Amare, he'll score 40 points....


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Either way, Amare is going to have to bring his A game tonight, or I see Dwight just destroying us on the inside. And it looks like it is official that the new Suns will play tonight. I will try and find a link.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Here we go...

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/2008/12/12/20081212newsuns-CR.html



> Jason Richardson and Jared Dudley have passed their physical exams and are about to become official Phoenix Suns players and play in tonight's home game against Orlando.
> 
> The league is expected to approve the trade in a few minutes, clearing the plan for Richardson and Dudley to suit up and play tonight. They met with coaches this afternoon to get prepped on some of the team's basic offensive sets and defensive principles to be ready for the game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Awesome. I get to sit back and watch this game on TV since they're playing Orlando. Only downside to that is not being able to post as often during the game since I'm not watching it online.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I wonder if Porter starts Richardson, right away.....


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Son of a *****  I only get to watch the first half too, gotta work after. Let us know how the new team looks after you get to watch the game on TV!!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Seuss said:


> I wonder if Porter starts Richardson, right away.....


I think he will, and I think J-Rich will pick up on the offense right away and will love playing with Nash. The defense, nobody on our team has picked that up yet so **** it, throw him in.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

According to Magic announcers, he's coming off the bench.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

****, the link is not working of all days to not work. ****


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Ok finally got a link to work, but it is laggy as hell. Better than nothing I guess. Magic won't miss to start the game!
EDIT: we aint missing either lol


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

JRich in...crowd sure got loud when he came in. Robin Lopez is just getting owned by Dwight.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Barnes playing with a lot of energy tonight. I think he is really happy and motivated to be playing with his old friend. Amare forcing things though, and if Dwight keeps playing like this all night we are going to get killed. We have no answer for him.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

JRich is struggling, but its expected. First game, got some nerves in him. He just needs an easy shot to go in, a dunk, layup and he should be fine.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Down 33-28 after the first.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

JRich with a 3 point play then a nice alley oop from Barbs to JRich!! I don't think Raja could have done that lol
Jared Dudley now in lets see how he does.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

The Magics shooting is just ****in unreal this quarter.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I gotta go to work, this thread will be lonely without me haha. I hope to see a W when I get back!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns lead 87-77 at the end of 3. 

A lot more energy in the 2nd half. Suns went on a run early in the 3rd , and then Dwight Howard left the game with a bruised knee.

I love Matt Barnes. Guy goes all out.

Richardson got off to a slow start but picked it up. Been impressed by what I've seen from his passing ability and defense tonight. But he has 13 pts (5-11), 3 rebs, 3 assists, and a blk in 21 mins.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

4th started off really horrible...

Suns up 100-95 now with 6:30 to play.


Edit: Daaamn, J-rich with a post up on Hedo, did a sick twist and made the shot. He has 21 pts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Way too close there at the end. 

6 secs left, Amare with the bullet pass to a cutting Hill who makes the layup. 


*Suns 113, Magic 112 *



Amare 21 pts (6-14), 14 rebs

Nash 21 pts (8-18) 4-5 from 3, 10 assists, 5 rebs

Richardson 21 pts (8-16), 3 rebs, 3 assists

Barnes 14 pts (6-12), 9 rebs


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, Amare passed the ball to make the final play! Didn't see that one coming!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Whoa, nice to see Richardson contribute right away.

I guess the whole defense focus idea for this year has come to an end?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice, this is what I like to see. Looks like a good win, without Shaq too. J-Rich looked good from what I saw, hopefully he will be starting the next game. Whats up with playing so little guys though, hope Dudley gets more time the next game.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

One great side effect of Mike D'Antoni leaving is that his brother Dan D'Antoni is no longer coaching Leandro and it SHOWS! Leandro's brother has been coaching him again and now Leandro is looking GOOD! The Suns should hire Leandro's brother officially.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Didnt see the game, but saw the highlights and that J-Rich alley was nice!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sweet avy of Jrich, Kekai.


And for those wondering, in their Bobcat debuts...

Bell had 4 pts, 2-9 (0-3 from 3), 5 rebs, 1 assist and stl, 4 turnovers. -26 went he was on the floor.

Diaw had 7 pts (3-10) 9 rebs, 5 assists, 1 stl, 1 blk, and 3 turnovers. 1-4 from the FT line.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks, stole it from this other board lol. I think Boris will give the Bobcats a lot more than Raja. Boris can actually create his own shot and as long as he stays aggressive, I think he will become a really good player for them. Raja just doesn't look like a starting SG anymore. Watching J-Rich and him play are so different. Will miss the guy because of his heart and the good guy he was, but this move just gave us a legit starting SG.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Kekai said:


> Will miss the guy because of his heart and the good guy he was, but this move just gave us a legit starting SG.


I agree. This should open things up more for Amare and Shaw. I also think our scoring will be more balanced. I feel we're much better when we have multiple players scoring in double figures.


----------

